# sono 3.000 post per Kraus!



## Angel.Aura

Sei arrivato a *3.000*, Kraus! 

Mi pare doveroso un brindisi e tanti *complimenti !*

 Bravo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti


----------



## Silvia10975

Complimenti *Kraus*, ben arrivato a 3000! Festeggiamo!?!?


----------



## krolaina

Complimenti! 

(Come mai scrivete così poco, ragazzi?) Kraus è un grande!

Grazie mille, imparo tantissimo con te!


----------



## Kraus

Grazie di cuore, amici!  

Brindo virtualmente con voi e spero di potermi ancora rendere utile in futuro; il mio desiderio di apprendere e di conoscere continua ad aumentare grazie a voi e a questo forum...

Un abbraccio a tutti!

Kraus


----------



## Trisia

Hi, Kraus!

Congratulations, aside from the great work you seem to be doing in the Italian part of the forum, you're a great contributor over in the Romanian forum as well.

Happy Postiversary


----------



## Kraus

Mulţumesc frumos, Trisia!


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni e alla salute!http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/9858/421933pcheersposterscd8.jpg


----------



## Siberia

Hi Kraus,
here's to many more!!!!!!!

Siberia


----------



## Outsider

Congratulazioni, Kraus! ​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni,
Kraus!​ 
Elisabetta


----------

